# So whats going on with our snow?



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I know its early/ish and the seasons are changing over but one day there is snow in the forcast and the next its gone, than 2 days later there is snow predicted all over the place and then im sure it will go away again, then it will say sunny and we will get hit by a blizzard.

Im also hearing it will be a nasty winter (Good) then im hearing it will be mild.

I know here in the chicagoland area its a bit hard to predict but its makin my nerves rattle!

I know there is no such thing as a concrete answer with anything pertaining to weather but to all you amatuer weather people out there, 

What is our weather to look like in the 45 days in the chicagoland area???

Thanks!


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Its early for us to have snow here now...but like you say...It could and Is melting here and there
My bet goes to lots of snow this year


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

stroker79;643437 said:


> I know its early/ish and the seasons are changing over but one day there is snow in the forcast and the next its gone, than 2 days later there is snow predicted all over the place and then im sure it will go away again, then it will say sunny and we will get hit by a blizzard.
> 
> Im also hearing it will be a nasty winter (Good) then im hearing it will be mild.
> 
> ...


Here are a couple of suggestions for you Doug.

Put a rock in the middle of your backyard and check it daily

If it feels cold, it is probably cold

If it is wet, probably rain or the dog pee's on it

If it is warm, it is probably warm................or could possibly be the dog thing again

If it is white, probably snow

If it is gone, either it's windy or your wife got sick and tired of you playing with a rock and took it away

Hope this helps you out and you have a snowy profitable winter. :waving:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

LMAO, Thanks Tom, Ill start looking for a rock.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

I think we are on the wrong side of the lake. Or the wrong side of the state line if your to the north.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Im in Schaumburg so yeah we are definately on the wrong side of the lake.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

It's a plot.....im somewhat prepared so its not going to snow


----------

